# Time Consuming Treat



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

What is a good bone/treat for a puppy that we can give him that he doesn't just mow down in a couple minutes. He has a bunch of bones and stuff, but as soon as the flavor is gone they just sit. Looking for something we can give him when we need a break or in his kennel to keep him busy.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Bully sticks, dried beef tendons, dried beef trachea, z-bones to name a few.

Long lasting treats for your dog to chew on! (Dog Chews) - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist and Dog Trainer in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

delivered supplements to one of the raw pet food boutiques -- HeronView Raw N Natural . They showed me a new item that they have , their creation , dehydrated bovine aorta --- excellent idea . Very hard . Totally natural , nothing added - just dried . Last longer than pizzles.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> delivered supplements to one of the raw pet food boutiques -- HeronView Raw N Natural . They showed me a new item that they have , their creation , dehydrated bovine aorta --- excellent idea . Very hard . Totally natural , nothing added - just dried . Last longer than pizzles.


Never heard of these before... WOW! Super cool! I gotta go try and find this now!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Try Churpi Chews (Himalayan Chews). When my pup was little he used to love those and it took him a while to get through one because he would just lick/suck on it. Now my dog would just eat it like rock candy so I can't give them to him anymore. They are made from Yaks milk.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bully sticks! We bought the smaller ones, 5" or 6" when they were puppies, now they get the 12" ones.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually like my Kong or Kong ball and stuff it with some treats. Make them work for their treats. Keeps them busy, works their brain and gives you a much needed break.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dried aorta are surprisingly tough and long lasting. She also has dehydrated cow chins , dehydrated green tripe so green that you can see bits of hair from when the cattle groom each other and bits of grain and grasses , what else ? trachea , pizzles, tendons . The aorta though , that was new to me .


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

beef/cow ear and deer/elk antlers


----------

